# outlook express/microsoft outlook



## br123

Hi, I had archived my outlook emails into a file called archive.pst and reformatted my pc. However, it looks like I have lost all the emails, because that file is not working anymore. I was trying to recover my lost files using recovery software and I could find four files utcmd.dat, Outlook.fav,Outlook.srs and a office data file called Outlook. I could not find any pst files. Can anyone please advice as to if these files are useful in terms of recovering the email? I had my emails in both Outlook express and Microsoft outlook, are there any specific files that will help me recover the emails.
Thanks,
BR


----------



## Skie

What version of Windows are you using so that I can move this to the proper forum? This way, you'll get help from the right people.


----------

